# OMEGA OIL, JERSEY CITY BOTTLE



## lepew62 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is that larger Omega Oil from Jersy City. I know you can not read all of it. It is embossed Omega Oil, Its Green. Towrds the bottom reads Omega Chemical Co. Jersy City. I hope you can make that much of it out. Too bad the Ideal Doll bottle was broke. I know the doll ppl pay good money for old stuff. They are crazier than bottle ppl I hear [] .


----------



## lepew62 (Oct 17, 2009)

Wanted to mention the bottle pictured here is a screw top bottle. The Omega Oil pictured in my other post is a cork top. Much smaller than this one, possibly a sample bottle. Small bottle is also a aqua blue color.


----------

